# How to learn it?



## BoondockSaint83

Hello to All,

Im engaged to a beautiful filipina and I cannot wait to be married. I would like to learn tagalog so I can communicate with her in her language. Can anyone give me any place to go to get a good book or some tapes to help me out with this. That would be very much appreciated. Take care


----------



## Merlin

BoondockSaint83 said:
			
		

> Hello to All,
> 
> Im engaged to a beautiful filipina and I cannot wait to be married. I would like to learn tagalog so I can communicate with her in her language. Can anyone give me any place to go to get a good book or some tapes to help me out with this. That would be very much appreciated. Take care


First of all, congratulations!!! You're very lucky to marry a Filipina! As for the books, You can drop by The National Bookstore and you can find many books concerning Tagalog. (That is if you're in the Philippines! ) I'm not really sure where you are right now. Because if you're here (Philippines) You can just watch local tv shows like telenovela and some fantaserye (fantasy series) and you'll learn faster. You can also try to rent Filipino movies. (With English sub title will help you best just like dvds.) However you can also check out the Filipino channel and you can also find Filipino programs. Hope this helps! If you have other concerns, just let me know.


----------



## Jana337

BoondockSaint83 said:
			
		

> Hello to All,
> 
> Im engaged to a beautiful filipina and I cannot wait to be married. I would like to learn tagalog so I can communicate with her in her language. Can anyone give me any place to go to get a good book or some tapes to help me out with this. That would be very much appreciated. Take care



Hello and welcome! 

I am going to split your question from the thread where you posted it because it has nothing to do with the original topic.

Thanks for understanding.

Jana


----------



## julienne

hi boondock  

learning Filipino, or Tagalog, is fairly easy, especially with background in Spanish.. after all, it has been absorbed into the culture through the country's 333 years under Spanish rule.  

Local libraries and bookstores in states where there are Filipino communities( i think, though this needs confirmation  ... ) carry books and tapes on learning the language. Also the internet...

ps: There is one general rule with Filipino language, "_kung anong sulat siyang basa, kung anong basa siyang bigkas".._  literally, it is pronounced as it is read, and read as written... but i think it helps to read it with spanish pronounciation   ...

pps: did you know ur nick, boondock is actually from a Filipino word meaning _"mountain"... _spelt_ "bundok" _


----------



## Isis

Hi! ISIS here! If you are in the United States, you can subscribe to Filipinas Magazine because some of the articles there are written in Filipino and sometimes translated in English. You can also visit Filipino stores there (there is plenty in San Diego, San Bernardino, San Francisco and Fresno in California; there's two in Ohio, one in Cleaveland and one in Athens; in Nevada, I think they have one in Reno and in Washington, they have one in downtown Seattle.) if you need to buy Filipino movies with English subtitles.

Definitely, you will learn more if you will buy a book written in Filipino and a Tagalog - English Dictionary to help you out with the translation. It is also advantageous if you will let your girlfriend talk to you in the language andlet her translate it, and if you have time, you can have a game wherein, she'll be giving you Tagalog terms and you'll traslate them in English and vice versa.

Feel free to send me a PM if you still have questions in mind!


----------



## BoondockSaint83

Thank you very much everyone for your response. Well I am very very excited considering that in a month I will be married to this amazing women. Currently I am in Japan serving in the Navy. She is in California so yes the time apart is pretty miserable. I will be looking into books and anything I can to learn her language. I know it will be fun to learn and I think it will be great to pass on to our kids as well. I know it will help me out alot too... not only do I want to learn for my wife but in another year or so we will be traveling to the phillipines to be married again with her family. I very much look forward to that. Well, Thank you all again. Its good to know that if I have some questions I can come back here and get a great answer. Take care


----------



## Roshini

I would also like to learn Tagalog as i too  know bits and pieces of it but don't know how to put it in sentences. can anyone help me?

Thank you.


----------



## Roshini

Hello there boondock,
Here's a book that i bought. It helped me as I am also having trouble with making sentences. But somehow I'm trying. I recently bought this book 'Essential Tagalog', which is yellow in colour and it has over 2000 key words and phrases inside. Try it and let me know. All the best!


----------



## SofiaB

http://www.seasite.niu.edu/Tagalog/Tagalog_mainpage.htm
http://www.tagaloglessons.com/
http://www.seasite.niu.edu/tagalog/Tagalog_Homepage99/learning_tagalog_on_this_site.htm

My suggestion, have your fiance record many tagalog sentences with translations and listen every day.


----------



## mikeneve

One of the best new books out there is Tagalog Verb Guide by Hawkins and Gallo-Crail (one of the main authors of SEASITE). It provides sample sentences, examples and a easy to follow format you can practice with someone while driving, etc.


----------

